# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Emotions Analytics, Beyond Verbal Communication LTD, Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Vocalis Health

----------


## Airicist

Emotional Robots

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Beyond Verbal decodes human vocal intonations into their undelining emotions, in real time - enabling voice anbled devices or apps to understand our emotions.

----------


## Airicist

Access Moodies to Analyze Your Emotions and Attitude in Real Time 

 Published on May 29, 2013




> Words don't tell the whole story. Beyond Verbal decodes human vocal intonations into their underlying emotions, in real time. Want to try? Analyze your mood, attitude and emotion type by accessing the Moodies app on the Beyond Verbal website.

----------


## Airicist

Superbowl winner Denver Broncos captain Peyton Manning speech

Published on Feb 8, 2016




> Beyond Verbal decodes human vocal intonations into their undelining emotions, in real time - enabling voice anbled devices or apps to understand our emotions.

----------

